# Look noah I found the olive leaf



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

oooo and such a lovely leaf it is 






think I'll head back to the arch now hehe






just caught this moment and had to share it as it made me chuckle watching


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. The pictures are precious.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

your welcome some things just need to be shared with someone other then my mom lol


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

How clever, LL!!

AND A WHITE BIRD too! Perfect! Noah will be pleased! 

Gave me a chuckle too...many thanks for posting!

Hugs

Shi


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Cute enough to be contest material......only one week of competition left.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Those are wonderful pictures. Thank you for sharing them with us. They made my day.

Margaret


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Those pictures are very cute but the pij is kinda late.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

KIPPY said:


> Those pictures are very cute but the pij is kinda late.


Ohhhhh, I don't know, KIPPY! 

Jonah and the whale are still around....: 
WHY NOT Noah??? 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Perfect pics. Very sweet!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow! Terrific photos! Best get one of those in the photo contest!

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow LaKoTaLoft, 



That is really lovely...!




These three images in succession, would make a very nice Tripdich or sequence for a Wall or Hallway.



Noah would want a set, if he was atill around..!



Phil
l v


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How beautiful. Lovely pics, thanks so much for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Some of the best pictures I've seen. Many thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

GREAT pictures! I just love them...............


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Great pictures, thank you! It was only a few years ago that I made the connection between the biblical story, nestmaking and the pigeon's homing ability.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Those pics are just lovely!!!


----------

